
20 Years of Microsoft UI Crimes - 4mpm3
https://medium.com/young-coder/20-years-of-microsoft-ui-crimes-687000ccd1bc
======
qwerty456127
Arguably, approximately, the older a Windows version is - the more
aestetically pleasing an easy to use it is.

